# Sweet Mead



## Chaddy00 (29/4/10)

Hey Guys,

Im think about brewing some mead for my better half, so it pretty much has to be syrup with alcohol added .
Has anyone got any simple sweet mead recipes, im thinking about making 10 litres in my 30 L fermenter.

Thanks


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

if you have a search in this section of AHB you'll find plenty of posts on meads, sweet meads, dry meads, ancient meads, etc


----------

